# Houston GTG 11/10/12



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Dale's first GTG was a huge success. We had a bit of a technical problem early on, as is typical when you have people over. It was sorted out in short order and then we heard a lot of subs. Here are a few pictures


The Ken Kreisel subs stacked


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

We unstacked the Kreisel subs and placed one on either side of the room.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

PSA Power X


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Rythmic


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

SVS


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Paradigm Reference Signature Sub 2


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Emotiva


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I must say, I had a great time. It was nice to put some names with faces. I also enjoyed talking with several guys and asking questions on everything from screen material to speakers used in their home theater.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Luther! I must say those are some nice looking subs - those KK subs look very interesting.

Now, all you guys that were there need to point out which one you are! :bigsmile: I recognize Dale of course.....


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome pictures Luther!! 

Here are some that I took and not as good as Luther's but they'll do 

Free delivery from Austin 










What was inside the box??

This was:









=====

Some more pics, which I know Luther already shared:

Yummy~~









A beast!!









Do'in work:




























Tower of money stacked up:









............... and to all a good night!!


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a great time as well. It certainly was my pleasure to meet with everyone.

It was an interesting experience listening first hand to the different types of Subs.

Certainly a worthwhile venture for me!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Had a blast guys and my bride did not mind at all... Until we swiped her receiver for the KK's! :scared:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Dale Rasco said:


> Had a blast guys and my bride did not mind at all... Until we swiped her receiver for the KK's! :scared:



Tell the wife that we're sorry for taking the AVR from her  .
....... but it sure was worth it because all the "subs" came alive!! 

BTW, I just downloaded the Spotify; very addicting!!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Tell the wife that we're sorry for taking the AVR from her  .
> ....... but it sure was worth it because all the "subs" came alive!!
> 
> BTW, I *just downloaded the Spotify*; very addicting!!


Great minds think alike. I just downloaded Spotify to my desktop and my wife's iPad. I loved the ease of use and the ability to find almost any music. I guess I'm moving into the modern generation. Although I'm not giving up on my vinyl and reel to reel.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It is a great service and not very expensive for the unlimited access version when you consider what you get.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Wardsweb said:


> Great minds think alike. I just downloaded Spotify to my desktop and my wife's iPad. I loved the ease of use and the ability to find almost any music. I guess I'm moving into the modern generation. Although I'm not giving up on my vinyl and reel to reel.


Luther - After downloading the app and playing some tunes, how do you feel about the overall quality of the songs?

Do they sound a little compressed?

Keep in mind, I don't got golden ears, but after hearing some songs from iTunes which I bought from there versus Spotify, the music on Spotify sound a little lower tone and had to crank even my MacBook to get a little louder.

I looked at the settings and it does not seem to offer equalizer / sound presets. Thoughts?? :huh:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

........ I made a big mistake!! I installed Spotify on my iPad and my daughter is constantly listening to Selena Gomez & One Direction...... rats!!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> ........ I made a big mistake!! I installed Spotify on my iPad and my daughter is constantly listening to Selena Gomez & One Direction...... rats!!


Haha! :rofl:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's why I had the kids create their own free account and keep my paid password to myself. Well, and my bride of course...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures.

Looks like you all had a good time and got your brains rattle a bit with all that sub-woofin'. 

I am surprised Dale's house is still in one piece. :hsd:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It was iffy once we took Tina's surround receiver but we survived!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Let's just say we had a ROCK'N good time.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> It was iffy once we took Tina's surround receiver but we survived!


She was still smiling when I left...









Happy wife = happy life!


----------

